# Tell the Truth! About New Years Eve! Answer Pole!



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Ok Tell the truth, After Christmas Eve being a flop to say the least, and a Friday in between being a flop and Saturday looking the same way, what do you think Uber is going to be like on New Years Eve?? Really Tell the truth, I see so many drivers around just waiting for the ping and to get going that it is going to be a flop! I mean a total disaster!!! I would like to make dang good money but I am not thinking like that and that may be an issue I will have to deal with, I have gotten pumped up before to only make about $10.00 an hour.


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

This isn't a clear cut answer. But as always, I'll say I think it depends on the market you are in. If the demand in your market is fairly equal or more than the amount of drivers, it can be a great night. If your market is too saturated with drivers, it might not be anything near the hype given to it. I think the potential is there in the over saturated markets to do "a bit" better then normal. In the markets not effected by this, the sky may be the limit.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

last year I did about $500 in 8h in Orange County but rates were $1.80/mi. 

This year there are 2x as many passengers, but 5x as many drivers working for half as much money. 

I predict this year will be much slower on the whole. 

Many drivers will make 2x as much as normal, but other drivers will make less than 1/2 as much, across the board it will be a wash.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Ok Tell the truth, After Christmas Eve being a flop to say the least, and a Friday in between being a flop and Saturday looking the same way, what do you think Uber is going to be like on New Years Eve?? Really Tell the truth, I see so many drivers around just waiting for the ping and to get going that it is going to be a flop! I mean a total disaster!!! I would like to make dang good money but I am not thinking like that and that may be an issue I will have to deal with, I have gotten pumped up before to only make about $10.00 an hour.


So true. X-mas eve was a flop. It was kinda busy, some early surges I caught with tourists and rain, but then sun came out and no surges. People were going to friends homes, mostly short rides, no surges. Friday was the same, hipsters left town, only 3 dudes went from work, no surges whatsoever. Kept myself busy between Uber and Lyft pings, then set destination filter to go home and got lucky. But both days with no surges and short rides were flops.
NY night is being touted by Uber and Lyft like "the biggest event of the year", but something tells me it may not be the case.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Ok Tell the truth, After Christmas Eve being a flop to say the least, and a Friday in between being a flop and Saturday looking the same way, what do you think Uber is going to be like on New Years Eve?? Really Tell the truth, I see so many drivers around just waiting for the ping and to get going that it is going to be a flop! I mean a total disaster!!! I would like to make dang good money but I am not thinking like that and that may be an issue I will have to deal with, I have gotten pumped up before to only make about $10.00 an hour.


Christmas eve and the weekend weren't flops. It wasn't busy last year and was always gonna be slow this year because people are off work and spending time with their families. You just bought into that hyped Uber email.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Christmas eve and the weekend weren't flops. It wasn't busy last year and was always gonna be slow this year because people are off work and spending time with their families. You just bought into that hyped Uber email.


UberDC is correct, In my 11 years of taxi driver, I never made good money on Xmas eve, businesses close early on Xmas eve and Xmas day most businesses are closed and people are enjoying time with family and friends, what the hell is wrong with you people, oh that's right most of you downloaded an app and because you once had a bad experience in a taxi, you now think you are a transportation expert.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

MikeB said:


> ...
> 
> NY night is being touted by Uber and Lyft like "the biggest event of the year", but something tells me it may not be the case.


I have been thinking the same thing. Uber and Lyft are hyping it so much that I don't think it will measure up. I am guessing it will be like a good Saturday night... oh well


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> UberDC is correct, In my 11 years of taxi driver, I never made good money on Xmas eve, businesses close early on Xmas eve and Xmas day most businesses are closed and people are enjoying time with family and friends, what the hell is wrong with you people, oh that's right most of you downloaded an app and because you once had a bad experience in a taxi, you now think you are a transportation expert.


Forgot to add:

It will be the same the first and Second Friday and Saturday after the new year, many people will be short of money and recovering from Xmas and New Years Eve, to make money you will need to work the the peak hours (non-bar hours)
3am to 9am and 4pm to 8pm your hours may vary.


----------



## UberHayden (Dec 29, 2014)

you people are high. I made $350 Halloween and fully expect $500+ NYE


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

UberHayden said:


> you people are high. I made $350 Halloween and fully expect $500+ NYE


I'm glad you think you'll be able to get $500 that night. I hope you do. I think you may be in a better area then most. Here in Pittsburgh, I made a lot on Halloween too. The difference here now, is that we are now over saturated. The demand isn't meeting the drivers on the road. Another dynamic....the college students. They seem to account for at least 40% of riders on any day, but they aren't here. They were here for halloween. Lastly, we also had $50-$60 hourly gurantees then. Not now. No guarantees for NYE.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Halloween was great in Orlando, I made almost $400 net, better than most weeks. Hopefully NYE will be more of the same.


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

Lou W said:


> Halloween was great in Orlando, I made almost $400 net, better than most weeks. Hopefully NYE will be more of the same.


Lou I agree, Halloween was my best night by far. I'm hoping for NYE too, but we'll see. It's different here now. How is it down there with the saturation? Is it still a good rider/driver split there? If so, I'd think you'd have a great night.


----------



## Chicago Duck (Dec 20, 2014)

Im kind of thinking the big sales pitch saying drivers have earned $1500 on NYE was a good piece of bait to sign more drivers it sparked my interest but with them doing a strong hiring push it will be a flood of drivers out there so you cancel any major surge pricing


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I''m hoping to make at least $300. I probably wont get out until after 1000 pm, but plan on staying out until 8-9 in the morning. I'm guessing it should stay busy most of the day, with football games going on, and people coming back from parties/hotels. But what do I know..hehe


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I made an average of $66 per hour net on Halloween for 10 hours between 6pm-4am. I expect NYE to exceed that.

However, I expect it to be more challenging to attain. Like Halloween, I expect the timeline to be similar for surges: between 6p-9p I thought I made a huge mistake as Uber had no surges and I was mostly doing Lyft rides (that had some PT zones 25-50%). I was about to give up and call it a night. Then around 9p and on, Uber was surging 3x up to 9.8x throughout the entire metro area. The benefit was that Halloween was a bunch of house parties, so I was all over the metro area and would always get pick ups right after a drop off and they were decent distances.

I expect NYE to be more challenging because, like a normal weekend, the bulk of fares will be the surrounding city areas coming to downtown. Therefore, picking up fares at dropoff will equal min fares. Maybe not too bad with a high surge to just get minimums for a few blocks (Denver is projected to be 0 degrees that night). However, traffic will be a ***** downtown. So to really succeed it's a matter of how efficiently you can dropoff downtown and avoid traffic to get back to a suburb QUICKLY. And then, at the end of the night, as it always is with the surge, it's a gamble as to whether you're getting a long ride or a short ride. Get stuck on a shortie and you may waste the surge. Again, avoid pickups in LODO where the streets won't move at 2am. You'll just sit in traffic.

On Halloween the Uber surge ended almost exactly at 2:15am. Done, gone, didn't come back the rest of the night. However, Lyft was still PT until about 4am, usually over 50%. But Lyft has less drivers so you had to miss pings for closer requests.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I plan to work 6pm to 10am, yet that's 16 hours, can't run with the big dogs, than try 8pm to 4am that's 8 hours, we big dogs know you puppies need your rest.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

I worked 1:30pm - 4am on halloween and made, 143 dollars while driving 236 miles.
Uber will never sucker me like that again.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

As much as $30/hour?

I emailed them to ask if there will be surge rates. They replied:

"We cannot make any guarantees because the surge pricing is a completely automated system that responds to incoming requests and availability.

We can however, let you know that we are expecting this to be the busiest night in Uber history!

Good luck!"


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

NyE night is always the busiest night of the year, as is NyD morning, uber please tell us something we don't know.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Tip:
7pm to 10pm may be even later, you need to look for pings in areas where people live but are not near any real night life (no bars and clubs).


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Ok Tell the truth, After Christmas Eve being a flop to say the least, and a Friday in between being a flop and Saturday looking the same way, what do you think Uber is going to be like on New Years Eve?? Really Tell the truth, I see so many drivers around just waiting for the ping and to get going that it is going to be a flop! I mean a total disaster!!! I would like to make dang good money but I am not thinking like that and that may be an issue I will have to deal with, I have gotten pumped up before to only make about $10.00 an hour.


Complete flop! at least here in the Detroit/Ann Arbor area. Zero surging! Absolutely no action, with over 500 cars online because of all the "make a $1,000" hype, it was worse than a regular nite. Almost impossible to get hit, I got very lucky to gross $50, a lot of people made $0! I have completed over 1200 rides for Uber & Lyft since May, and have a 4.9 with both. They have completely saturated and totally ruined it for drivers. Besides waaaaay 2 many drivers, the price has been cut nearly in half. It was actually better at $4 gas, than it is now at $2 gas. Its no longer economically feasible to net any real money at this! If gas goes back to $4, its over!


----------



## Chu (Jan 1, 2015)

6 to 11:30 i made about 100 bucks. all pax told me i going to make a ton of money after midnight. i got on route at 12:30. till 3 pm i made 20 bucks. and thats supposed to be 1oo$ trips average lol. i had to stay at home, sleep well and go to my regular work today.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Grossed a little over $400. I make more on a Saturday night. This was an uber flop. Even now, a ton of uberx have shown up, a bit late albeit, because they should've been here at 7:30 am when it was surging.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> UberDC is correct, In my 11 years of taxi driver, I never made good money on Xmas eve, businesses close early on Xmas eve and Xmas day most businesses are closed and people are enjoying time with family and friends, what the hell is wrong with you people, oh that's right most of you downloaded an app and because you once had a bad experience in a taxi, you now think you are a transportation expert.


Your always such a ******,a bitter ****** at that.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Grossed a little over $400. I make more on a Saturday night. This was an uber flop. Even now, a ton of uberx have shown up, a bit late albeit, because they should've been here at 7:30 am when it was surging.


I only made about 10% more than a busy saturday night in OC, and made about 40% more than I did on Monday...(so not very much actually)

I avoided Los Angeles and Long Beach like the plague, last year I got stuck doing $5 rides and spent more time in traffic and trying to locate the passenger than actually transporting the riders.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, Mine sucked and if Mr. Uber sees this stop hiring drivers and ruining what is left for those of us who have been around a few months! This is killing your system till it will be extinct!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Mine didn't totally suck, but it was not great. $192 net, plus $28 in tips. Drove from 830PM until 800 AM. 16 rides, one cancellation fee, and about $30 in surge fare. I was hoping to make at least $300.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

It was what I would give it a slow night. Even for a regular weekend. $280 from 7PM till 3:30 AM. Most of the time sitting on my ass with about 20 cars in the same area. Complete wash for drivers but a win fall for customers who used the service.


----------



## Schulz (Nov 25, 2014)

UBER must want to hire many more drivers because they want to lower prices for rides even more, and they know that if they charge enough so somebody can make a profit and live on the money they make, then UBER knows it is charging too much for rides. Their biz-model appears to be: "Get the whole damn world driving for UBER and take a piece of every ride, without any risk to UBER."

UBER exec2: "How do we get people to drive for us?"
UBER exec1: "Claim that the gross income of our drivers from last year was $60K!"
UBER exec2: "But what if the net is only minimum wage and a blown-out car with 4o0k miles?"
UBER exec1: "By the time the new driver finds out, we'll have hired 10 more newbies, and besides, we'll already be rich!!!"


----------



## UrbanFisherman (Jan 2, 2015)

Flop.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

UrbanFisherman said:


> Flop.


Yeah I did better on Friday night then I did for "The Biggest Night of the Year!"


----------



## Hornygoatweed (Dec 31, 2014)

I would have made the same amount on a regular Wednesday night.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Glad I went out in the early morning on NYE and made $70 in case the evening flopped. Because it did in my opinion with the additional whopping $150 I took in. 

I made $230 yesterday without even doing the bar crowd nonsense.

My guess is, I could have raked in upwards of $400 on 12/31 without the surge. All I did was sit in my parked car when it hit 5.7 then 8.1.

After that got one 2.5x for a total $23 fare, got another ping, decided I'm not driving anyone home most likely to the far north burbs at regular rate after 2am, shut down and went home.


----------

